# How long before exhaling?



## Alex (23/2/16)

I'm curious as to how long you all hold the vapour in your lungs before exhaling, I notice many peeps exhale immediately after taking a drag. This has always surprised me as an ex-smoker, as I always hold it in for a few seconds before exhaling. (regardless of mouth to lung or full lung inhale)

I can understand if it's a cloud comp, and getting a real dense cloud of vapour is the goal, but for normal vaping.. this doesn't make sense to me. But I guess some peeps like doing things a different way.

I would love to hear your feedback.

Thanks for reading.

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## zadiac (23/2/16)

Well, for me it's flavor and with some juices you get different tones with inhale and exhale and by doing it immediately, I get all the tones almost at once, but yes, sometimes I do hold it in for a sec or two, specially when I need a nic fix.....lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/2/16)

1-2 seconds normally... on the plane 4-5 seconds.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## hands (23/2/16)

I take long slow lung hits and exhale trough mouth and nose immediately after so i guess i keep it in there or a bit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mildly.inked (23/2/16)

I normally hold mine in for a couple seconds (maybe 1-3 at guess, never really timed it) when vaping normally... but when I'm sneaking a stealth vape at my desk I hold it in for as long as I can to minimise any visible vapour when I do exhale

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (23/2/16)

Initially when I had my first pen type e-cig I would hold in for some time, but with tanks and gear that's available these days...I have to exhale quickly, too much vapour  (cloud chasers would disagree).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (23/2/16)

1-2 seconds all lung hits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/2/16)

Interesting topic. You should definitely get better nic absorption if you hold it in for a sec or two, or if you slowly inhale and exhale.

I find that I don't really care that much about a nic fix any more, so I do not inhale as deeply. I have noticed far more clouds when you do a sharp quick inhale vs a longer leisurely inhale. HRH telling me that I'm sounding like Darth Vader when I lung inhale on the Subtank Mini also likely affects the outcome of me settling on longer more relaxed inhales of about 3-4 seconds.
Most of the time, I slowly exhale almost immediately for another 3-4 secs as I prefer getting the max flavor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Neal (23/2/16)

Very much as you say @Alex for me too. Long consistent draw MTL/DTL, hold for second or two, and release in same consistent fashion. Horses for courses I suppose, whatever works for you works for you. Interesting observation mate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (23/2/16)

mildly.inked said:


> I normally hold mine in for a couple seconds (maybe 1-3 at guess, never really timed it) when vaping normally... but when I'm sneaking a stealth vape at my desk I hold it in for as long as I can to minimise any visible vapour when I do exhale



Now a question : Where does that vapour condense to ? That always been a question on my mind. Normally I try not to thing about it

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## WARMACHINE (23/2/16)

Once I started doing lungs hits, it has become the norm. I only hold a vape for longer than 2-3 seconds if I am trying a new build or juice, to find the right wattage and/or flavour spot, there after it is basically in and out with certain juices having abit of time on exhale or inhale depending on what flavour I am enjoying. Eg: Lemon creams is all about the inhale, so a quick gargle is great, Blends Citrus Sorbet i love on a slow exhale.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WARMACHINE (23/2/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> Now a question : Where does that vapour condense to ? That always been a question on my mind. Normally I try not to thing about it


In your lungs, as does loads of other moisture in the air we breath. You probably exhale most of it, but can't visibly see it as your lungs have started to heat up the cold vapour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (23/2/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> Now a question : Where does that vapour condense to ? That always been a question on my mind. Normally I try not to thing about it


Try the answers below, found here.
1​_"Well let me blow up your mind with my wisdom. As a Licensed Respiratory Therapist, Yes it's true that your lungs will have water due to vaping. Yes it will increase the resistance through your airway (lungs) because of this your breathing will increase. But what MOST people don't know that your lungs will absorb those water vapor. It will go through your blood stream then your kidneys will absorb them and cleanse your body by urinating them out. Then after a break from vaping your lungs will breath back to normal again. 


P.S. Your lungs will always have water(Moisture) in them. To keep it functioning."._

2​_As an M.D., I agree 100%. On top of which, I'd expect vaping to do the actual opposite of adding excess water into the respiratory tract (lungs). With the heat produced from the atomizer/cartomizer, I would expect the respiratory tract to become dehydrated rather than become excessively hydrated, which is why replenishing with water is important for hardcore, all-day vapors.

Otherwise, like Vap3rV3nom stated, any excess fluid/liquid/etc. in your lungs will be reabsorbed into your body's circulation via pulmonary capillaries. Result? Might pee more often than usual. 

Think of it this way - more water and tiny food particles get lodged in your lungs more often than you think. When this happens, very small parts of your lungs collapse to consolidate the water/food particles that are lodged in the small passageways. Medical term is "atelctasis." Tiny atelctases occur often, even on a daily basis, with everyone - how come we don't really notice it? They are so minuscule that our body amazingly compensates and rids of the tiny particles by dissolving and eventually absorbing them into our blood circulation via pulmonary capillaries (vessels in the lungs). When that's all done, the collapsed tiny part(s) of the lungs reopens and everything goes back to normal. Once it is absorbed into the blood circulation, it filters at our kidneys and we simply pee it out. Amazing, in my opinion.

Long story short - don't worry about it. Happy vaping!"._

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 6 | Useful 1


----------



## Nightwalker (24/2/16)

Damn you man. Now all I can think about is how long I'm holding it in. And then the comments section about slow release, my brain can't keep up with my lungs. Basically look like a fish out of water atm.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Damn you man. Now all I can think about is how long I'm holding it in. And then the comments section about slow release, my brain can't keep up with my lungs. Basically look like a fish out of water atm.



If nothing else, @Alex got everyone that read this to time their inhale - hold - exhale technique

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (24/2/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> If nothing else, @Alex got everyone that read this to time their inhale - hold - exhale technique



Yeah, @Alex does that, and then he sits back and enjoys the comments....lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## NewOobY (24/2/16)

in general I take long inhales and keep it in for a while, to lesson the amount of vapor production. When I sneak a hit under the table I keep it in for really long as long as I can for the same reason as above - this helps a bit, but the amount of vapor is still too much to do it to often under the table.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (24/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> in general I take long inhales and keep it in for a while, to lesson the amount of vapor production. When I sneak a hit under the table I keep it in for really long as long as I can for the same reason as above - this helps a bit, but the amount of vapor is still too much to do it to often under the table.



Use more PG and get a Reo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY (24/2/16)

Alex said:


> Use more PG and get a Reo



Soon I will come over to the dark side  I still have much to learn though.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouder (24/2/16)

I do lung hits only. Smoking would hold for about 2 seconds before the exhale, with vaping, I also hold about 2-3 seconds and exhale slowly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (24/2/16)

I have a bad habit on blowing straight out with lung hits.

So now I'm trying to savour it a bit longer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (24/2/16)

I noticed when I started to vape, that many folk on you tube would inhale deeply then exhale very quickly after that. It looked almost as if they wanted to get rid of the vapour as fast as possible. This intrigued me. My rational is this: If you take a massive hit, perhaps to check how effective your unit is operating, or to show off - LOL, then one will tend to blow out very quickly after inhaling. I think subconsciously we don’t want to keep that much vapour inside our lungs. What has happened with me is I vape just like that, exhaling quickly after inhaling. Perhaps a habit learned from my hours and hours of tutorial watching on You tube. Having said that, if I feel I need a good nicotine hit, I will hold it in for 2 seconds before exhaling.

Lastly, just to use the green “herb” as an example to illustrate my point, from what I have read, and if you look at some newbie herb smokers, they try to hold it in as long as possible. (From what they have seen on TV and heard) This is however unnecessary according to my research. With combustible smoke it is a fact that one second in the lungs after a hit is sufficient to get maximum effect, as any chemicals in smoke are absorbed very quickly through the lungs, through the heart, and through the circulatory system to the brain. Two seconds are the absolute maximum.

The fallacy that you get “higher’ by holding it longer comes from the practice of taking consecutive hits, holding then in for a long time which results in oxygen deprivation and hence the feeling of “more effect”.
I am not sure if this principle applies to “vape” as it is not “smoke”.

Perhaps someone can expound on this point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (24/2/16)

The same as with smoking (for me anyway), as I keep it in, I get more and more satisfied... Use to take a drag of my cigarette before going into a meeting or so and hold it in for about 8 seconds to really get that last bit of satisfaction out of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (24/2/16)

Waine said:


> I noticed when I started to vape, that many folk on you tube would inhale deeply then exhale very quickly after that. It looked almost as if they wanted to get rid of the vapour as fast as possible. This intrigued me. My rational is this: If you take a massive hit, perhaps to check how effective your unit is operating, or to show off - LOL, then one will tend to blow out very quickly after inhaling. I think subconsciously we don’t want to keep that much vapour inside our lungs. What has happened with me is I vape just like that, exhaling quickly after inhaling. Perhaps a habit learned from my hours and hours of tutorial watching on You tube. Having said that, if I feel I need a good nicotine hit, I will hold it in for 2 seconds before exhaling.
> 
> Lastly, just to use the green “herb” as an example to illustrate my point, from what I have read, and if you look at some newbie herb smokers, they try to hold it in as long as possible. (From what they have seen on TV and heard) This is however unnecessary according to my research. With combustible smoke it is a fact that one second in the lungs after a hit is sufficient to get maximum effect, as any chemicals in smoke are absorbed very quickly through the lungs, through the heart, and through the circulatory system to the brain. Two seconds are the absolute maximum.
> 
> ...



That's an interesting observation, thanks.


----------

